# I'm new!!



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi everyone

Just joined today - introduced myself on new people board and kind people directed me here to the singles section!

I am 40 and single ( obviously!). Been ttc for about 2 1/2 years with various donors ( Through AI). All fertily tests ok, but feel time is not on my side, so now considering IVf or emryo adoption.

Great to find this website and message boards - and know I am not alone in what i am trying to do!

looking foward to getting to know you, and sharing the journey.

Best wishes
Misti
PS - How do you get all those lovely pictures, banners etc in your signature??


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi again, glad you found us.

to get all the pics and tickers - click on one that you like and it will take you to that site, where you can create your own, then cut and paste the link into your profile.

r x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Roo

Thanks for tip - will try that now!

Hope TTW isn't too hard.

Love
Misti x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Misti,

Welcome!  Glad you found your way here, you'll get plenty of support.

Good luck!

Jovi x

P.S. Your cat is sooooo cute


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome Misti - it's lovely to have new members. Sorry to hear about your bad luck so far. I would certainly try IVF treatment, its not easy but it has much better success rates. I just had my first go at IVF this summer and now I am nearly 6 weeks pregnant!  

Good Luck and if there's anything you need to know, I'm sure one of the girls will know the answer!

Katiex


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Rose

Thanks for welcome. And for invite to meet up - it's a bit too far for me though! 

Anyone here from East Sussex ( I am Hastings)

Love
Misti x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi 

Thanks for welcome Jovi - is that a picture of your dog? If so, very cute also!! 

Thanks Katie too - Great news you are pregnant!! Hope all goes well

Love
Misti x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

HI Misti

Welcome to the group...look forward to hearing more and sharing your journey.

xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome Misti


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome Misti

Not sure we've got anyone in East Sussex...I'm in North Hampshire/Surrey, and there's a couple of others in Hampshire/Berkshire area so we're not that far away from you....will let you know when we have our next Hampshire meet up!

Good luck with your IVF journey - plenty of us going through that so feel free to ask any questions you might have,
Laura
x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Welcome Misti.
Not sure there's anyone down your way as yet.... just wanted to wish you luck on your journey & to say that there is a mine of info & support on here so just shout...

Dottie


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Misti, justed wanted to say hello and welcome you to the group. The ladies on here are so supportive and offer so much advice and inspiration. Good luck... 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Misti

A big welcome from me too!!!  I have a good friend down in Hastings so if I'm heading that way I'll give you a shout and we can have a little Sussex meet up! 

..Dinky xx


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Dinky

That sounds good!

Well done on weight loss so far BTW, I have about 3 times that to lose!!

Take care
Misti x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi misti....have to confess I have not updated my ticker with the 10lbs I put on during the last IVF cycle      oh well.....have a month to shift it again!


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Dinky!

Think you can be forgiven for that! Is it true then that IVF meds make you gain weight?

Harder to shift the weight in colder weather I find (so I blame bad summer for  not really losing any yet!  

Good luck!
Misti x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi

WOW things have moved fast. My AF is due any day and then I will start pill, and going for first appt at Reprofit next week hopefully ( 11th).

Any of you going to be there then?

Best wishes
misti x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Belated wlecome misti!
All the best.... sounds like everythings moving on fastfor you!
Take care
R x x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi All

Well, I have an appointment with Reprofit next Thursday so am flying out Tuesday!!

Excited, but scared!

Love
Misti x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Misti and welcome!

Hope your appointment at Reprofit goes well next week

Some1

xx


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks Some1

Congrats on your pregnancy  

Take care
Misti x


----------

